# Abbey wants to know if anyone wants to adopt her until Winter is OVER&



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Fay was kind enough to make Abbey leg warmers to try to keep the iceballs off her legs, but we manage to leave them in the Snow!! :biggrin: So, we are back to blowdrying after every potty trip. :smpullhair: 
When will Winter be over??? :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

[attachment=32570:legwarmers_SM.jpg]
[attachment=32571:legwarmers2SM.jpg]

Pocomutt makes a snowsuit with built in snow booties that will cover her legs, too. I might give one of these a try. Anyone have one? Are they waterproof? I got Abbey a snowsuit from walmart but the snow crep up her little legs & I still had iceballs to deal with! :smilie_tischkante: 
[attachment=32574:snowsuit1.jpg]
[attachment=32575:snowsuit2.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww Abbey is welcome here in Southern California - not sure Max will welcome her (you may know he suffers from "only child" syndrome") ..

Let me see - looking in my backyard I see - lots of Bird of Paradise in bloom, beautiul Bourganvilla in hot pink,
a few roses - pink and red - lots of others plants in full colour that I can't remember names of ... ohhhh and lots of palm trees ??

And the temp right now is a cool 54 degrees (we had rain last night) ..

So anyone want to come down to California to defrost ...

I love Abbey's leg warmers - she looks like Olivia Newton John in "Let's get physical" .. she needs a headband though ..


----------



## mitzismom (Dec 2, 2007)

> Fay was kind enough to make Abbey leg warmers to try to keep the iceballs off her legs, but we manage to leave them in the Snow!! :biggrin: So, we are back to blowdrying after every potty trip. :smpullhair:
> When will Winter be over??? :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> [attachment=32570:legwarmers_SM.jpg]
> ...


Awwww... Abbey is sooooo adooorable! Hi, I'm Sonja the PocoMutt and I can make the snowsuit waterproof...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awwww Abbey I wish you could come to visit Matilda but you wouldn't like it here :bysmilie: we still have over two ft. of snow and it's 3 above today :blink: I love your snowsuit.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Abbey looks too cute in her coat & legwarmers, too bad they won't stay on. Those snowsuits are so cute.I can't imagine trying to stuff Boo into a snowsuit though, he grumbles already when I put his jacket on.LOL We haven't gotten any snow yet but it is cold here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cute snow suits!!!! Guess I might have to go shopping on line again......


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Abbey -- we don't have any snow -- but it is cold here. You're welcome to come and stay with Auntie Lynn. OMG -- what was I thinking -- Abbey and Tilly -- TOGETHER!!!! Would there be anything left of my house???? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohhh abbey, you are so fashionable. you look so sweet in your pink snow outfit! lovely, adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: 

those full-body snow suits look interesting. I've never seen one like that before :blink: *


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My little hot house flowers would NEVER leave the house - SNOW they don't even like rain . I must say I like those snow suits though , very fetching . Sarah


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Awww Abbey is welcome here in Southern California - not sure Max will welcome her (you may know he suffers from "only child" syndrome") ..
> 
> Let me see - looking in my backyard I see - lots of Bird of Paradise in bloom, beautiul Bourganvilla in hot pink,
> a few roses - pink and red - lots of others plants in full colour that I can't remember names of ... ohhhh and lots of palm trees ??
> ...


brat..........rub it in..........it's a balmy -8 here and 30" of snow on the ground.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510284
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :HistericalSmiley: I'm allowd to - I did 14 years in Michigan ... (you'd get less for attempted murder) !!! :smrofl: :smtease:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Miss Abbey looks so cute in her little leg warmers!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That Abbey is such a pretty girl but her face in that pic just tells it all!! :HistericalSmiley: She is NOT happy about the outfit at all!! :HistericalSmiley: But Miss Abbey...you look adorable in your pink coat and matching leg warmers. Smile for the camera!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Awww Abbey is welcome here in Southern California - not sure Max will welcome her (you may know he suffers from "only child" syndrome") ..
> 
> Let me see - looking in my backyard I see - lots of Bird of Paradise in bloom, beautiul Bourganvilla in hot pink,
> a few roses - pink and red - lots of others plants in full colour that I can't remember names of ... ohhhh and lots of palm trees ??
> ...


Zoe & Jett are packing their bags right now! They saw your invitation and they have made their decision. They are coming with or without mommy! I keep telling them they need mommy to book their flight and get them to the airport but they are determined to find a way.

Better be careful about those invites!! :smtease:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Tell Abbey to throw away that ski suit have Sonja make you a bikini and come on my way where it is in the 80's a sunny!!!! Oh don't forget to pick up Zoe & Jett on the way!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww poor little abbey! She looks fab though.

I'm not in southern cali, but it's about 50 degrees here right now. Abbey would fit right in with my crew! Warning though - you might not ever get her back!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You all are too sweet!!  I know Abbey would be on the first plane out if she knew there were other places in the world that do not get snow!! :HistericalSmiley: She gives me the evil eye every time I make her go out in it to potty! :biggrin:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Abbey is one of my favorites on this board..she is just precious..too bad it's even colder here than by you most likely! BRRR!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510284
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh nooooo - I feel this is going to one of "those" adventures - I need to get Pat on this ASAP - ooohhh and Janet who is great with location shots ...
Big Butt Henry can teach those two some tricks (He's an old Hawaiian rocker)... lol
I wonder where Princess Charlotte would fit in here ??


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmm could you just wrap some sort of bandange tape around the top and bottom of the warmers? What about shoveling off a spot for her to potty? Or if it snows too much for that to be practical, how about a PoopTent? I always thought they were a nifty idea. Here is a link to a site that sells them, I just clicked on the first one that came up on my google search. PoopTent
Anyway, I love Abbey's little ensemble, even if she doesn't LOL! She's such a cutie.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> Hmm could you just wrap some sort of bandange tape around the top and bottom of the warmers? What about shoveling off a spot for her to potty? Or if it snows too much for that to be practical, how about a PoopTent? I always thought they were a nifty idea. Here is a link to a site that sells them, I just clicked on the first one that came up on my google search. PoopTent
> Anyway, I love Abbey's little ensemble, even if she doesn't LOL! She's such a cutie.[/B]


Thanks for the great suggestions!  but WAY too windy for a poop tent around here! I shovel when it gets really deep but she still "circles" all over the place!! :biggrin: LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

awwww, she is so cute. LOVE the legwarmer idea and have been contimplating it myself for Ollie...

Can somebody give me a direct link to those snowsuits with the feet? I saw the website and couldn't find the snowsuit...

We have a water-repellant snowsut from Pet Edge and it does keep him clean--but the water still seeps in (not waterproof). It's funny when he walks, though. It makes a little swoosh-swoosh noise, lol.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I LOVE those leg warmers!!!
... I was thinking what I would do with them. ( taken from what I had to do for Missy when she had to wear 'socks" to protect her feet during a yeast infection.)
I'd sew wide band elastic on two of each.... ( so one is attached to each end of the elastic) then when putting them on 'criss-cross' the band over the back, so leg warmer on front left leg is attached to one that goes on rear right leg and same idea for the other two.
Hmmm think I should get out my circular needles and knit some up.... have to figure out how many stitches.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cute! Abbey can come visit us!  Great Looking leg warmers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Abbey can come stay with us. Bogie would love it. He always has a eye for a pretty girl. Forget California, it's 74 in my part of Florida. :smheat: As matter of fact, I was thinking of turning on the fan.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute winter clothes....but I have to admit, Miss Abbey does not look too impressed. Poor baby. :grouphug: 

*Abbey, it are warm in Florida if yous wants to come and stay wiff me. ~Sassy*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww, Abbey is so cute! :wub: :wub: Too bad the weather here ain't much better.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...poor Abbey!  She can come live in Texas with Tango and Tillie for the winter!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: I can't believe that you could even get them on her legs :smrofl: poor Abbey. I have given up making leg warmers :smrofl: Terry had some good idea's though :smilie_daumenpos: At least you got a cute picture out of it :aktion033:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> :w00t: I can't believe that you could even get them on her legs :smrofl: poor Abbey. I have given up making leg warmers :smrofl: Terry had some good idea's though :smilie_daumenpos: At least you got a cute picture out of it :aktion033:[/B]


You did a perfect job, Fay! :grouphug: Trouble is when Abbey steps in the snow, she leaves behind whatever she has on :smilie_tischkante: , even boots! LOL


----------



## mitzismom (Dec 2, 2007)

> awwww, she is so cute. LOVE the legwarmer idea and have been contimplating it myself for Ollie...
> 
> Can somebody give me a direct link to those snowsuits with the feet? I saw the website and couldn't find the snowsuit...
> 
> We have a water-repellant snowsut from Pet Edge and it does keep him clean--but the water still seeps in (not waterproof). It's funny when he walks, though. It makes a little swoosh-swoosh noise, lol.[/B]


I do make those snowsuits with the feet but have to admit that my website is not up-to-date... :bysmilie: but I'm working on it.... All my outfits are custom designed and made though so if you just like to let me know what you have in mind I can 'tailor' it for your furbaby.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I shovel when it gets really deep but she still "circles" all over the place!! :biggrin: LOL[/B]


She is circleing looking for her poop tent :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510549
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: We call it "The poopie dance!" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, she looks adorable in her leg warmers! You poor things, she definately needs to move here to Cali!


----------

